# São Gonçalo - Uma pequena grande cidade em cliques de Futuras Memórias



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*Olá Galerinha.

Há um bom tempo que não posto nenhum thread fotográfico, Mas dessa vez estou com um acervo ( que não e meu) e que achei legal compartilhar aqui. Todas as fotos foram realizadas pelo Rafael Correa no Instagram através do projeto: Clicando Futuras Memórias.

Bem a Cidade que Mostrarei aqui é uma velha conhecida para alguns. Se trata de São Gonçalo e mostrar alguns ângulos inéditos da cidade em algumas perspectivas ainda não vistas.

Bem, espero tentar mostrar que a cidade não e apenas aquele favelão visto da BR101 quando estamos a caminho da Região dos Lagos ou do Espírito Santo. E que há mais de 1 Milhão de pessoas morando do outro lado da via.

São Gonçalo (RJ)
Pop: 1 091.737 hab (2020)
IDH: 0,739 ( 14° RJ)
PIB: 18. 501 296 (x1000)

Por que uma pequena Grande Cidade? SG concentra uma população gigante para uma cidade não capital. Um município metropolitano em que algumas partes pode-se parecer uma pequena cidade interiorana, e ao mesmo tempo, uma metrópole. 

PS: Dependendo do desenrolar do thread, poderei trazer outros registros de outros fotógrafos da cidade.

Mãos a Obra*


Baía de Guanabara com a Serra dos Órgãos ao fundo + Bairro do Gradim










Morro da Matriz na Região Central da cidade 










Praça Zé Garoto durante a Tarde 










Litoral de SG - Baía de Guanabara no bairro de Neves










Estrada dos Menezes no Bairro de Alcântara, e os edifícios do Parque das Águas.










Parte da Região Central de SG em destaque a Rua Coronel Moreira César e a Igreja Matriz + Bairro de Zé Garoto ao Fundo.










Por do Sol na Baia de Guanabara no Litoral de SG , no Bairro de Neves. 









Maciço de Itaúna + APA de Itaoca as margens da Baía de Guanabara 










Bairro de Mutondo + a Igreja Sagrado Coração de Jesus 










Bairro de Colubande a Partir da RJ 104










Mais uma do Bairro Colubandê, dessa vez nas proximidade da Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho.










APA do Engenho Pequeno. Uma floresta Urbana em meio a cidade. Ao fundo da para ver o Parque Nacional da Tijuca.










Mais uma do Litoral de SG, no Bairro Neves durante o começo da Noite. Ao fundo da para ver a Ilha do Governador na cidade do Rio. 










Bairro de Trindade e a Sede da Universidade Salgado de Oliveira. Bem aí fundo da para ver a Serra dos Órgãos.










Skyline de Parte da Região Central com destaque para a Avenida Presidente Kennedy e Sá Carvalho 










Mais uma da APA do Engenho Pequeno com parte do Panorama urbano da cidade, cercado de Colinas. 










Parte do Skyline da Região Central a Partir do Morro da Matriz ( Atrás da Prefeitura)










Edifícios da Região Central e vista para o Cristo Redentor.










Região Central 










Daqui há pouquinho novas imagens 

Todos os créditos a Rafael Correa ​


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Clique Sobre Click na Praia das Pedrinhas











Rua Alfredo Backer no Bairro de Alcântara










Um dos diversos Café que abriram em SG nós últimos anos. 











Rodovia Niterói Manilha. Principal porta de Entrada da cidade e um dos maiores cancer da mesma. 










Torre do Abrigo Cristo Redentor.











Campus da UERJ - SG











Baía de Guanabara na Altura do Bairro de Boa Vista










Parte dos edifícios de Alcântara










Parte dos Edifícios da Região Central.










Barcos no Litoral na altura do Bairro Porto Velho.










Bairro de Covanca e a Baia de Guanabara ao Fundo.










Eucaliptos em meio a Selva Urbana de Alcântara










Igreja Matriz e a Brasilândia ao fundo.










Salvatori e a Regia Central ao fundo.











Bairros Litorâneos durante o Por do Sol.










Pista de Atletismo da Fazenda Colubandê










Bairro de Porto da Madama e Porto Velho junto com a Igreja de Nossa Senhora das Graças










Bairro Gradim + Baía de Guanabara e a Ponte Rio Niterói. 










Trânsito na Rua Francisco Portela durante o fim de tarde.










Por do Sol deitando nas Águas da Guanabara na Praia das Pedrinhas.










Ilha do Carvalho ao fundo a partir do Bairro de Porto Velho.










Uma senhora garça contemplando o visual durante o por do Sol.











Depois postarei mais fotos.​


----------



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Muito bom ver cidades localizadas em regiões metropolitanas alcançando um bom nível de desenvolvimento econômico e social, se distanciando da pecha de cidades-dormitório. Obviamente, é compreensível que cidades metropolitanas acabem sendo ofuscadas e assumindo função de satélites das metrópoles propriamente ditas, mas é inegável que muitas das cidades integrantes de regiões metropolitanas, a exemplo de São Gonçalo, Guarulhos e Osasco, não pararam no tempo, e continuam num ritmo de notável melhoria de infraestrutura e de serviços, tornando-se mais aprazíveis em todos os aspectos.


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

O trabalho do Rafael Correa é uma preciosidade para a cidade! Excelente ideia a de trazer o trabalho dele para cá, Pedro! Senti apenas falta da foto dele que ficou mais famosa: a do calçadão de Alcântara à semelhança das cidades orientais. 

Gosto muito de ver que as fotos são de diferentes bairros e da cidade, não havendo uma concentração absoluta em um ou outro bairro mais desenvolvido.

São Gonçalo merece recuperar boa parte da sua tranquilidade, qualidade de vida, qualidade ambeintal e de sua economia que foram perdidos ao longo das últimas décadas.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

São Gonçalo parece ser bem densa!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Rekarte said:


> São Gonçalo parece ser bem densa!


Sim é bem densa, mas aí da é uma cidade que está em franco crescimento e possui espaços nas zonas mais afastadas dos Centros.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Prado said:


> Muito bom ver cidades localizadas em regiões metropolitanas alcançando um bom nível de desenvolvimento econômico e social, se distanciando da pecha de cidades-dormitório. Obviamente, é compreensível que cidades metropolitanas acabem sendo ofuscadas e assumindo função de satélites das metrópoles propriamente ditas, mas é inegável que muitas das cidades integrantes de regiões metropolitanas, a exemplo de São Gonçalo, Guarulhos e Osasco, não pararam no tempo, e continuam num ritmo de notável melhoria de infraestrutura e de serviços, tornando-se mais aprazíveis em todos os aspectos.


Pois é Prado, as vezes os municípios de RM São visto apenas como áreas suburbanas, sem importância para a Região e/ou Estado. Porém não é bem isso. SG é uma cidade importante seja populacionalmente, economicamente inclusive atraindo pessoas de outros municípios (Como Itaboraí, Rio Bonito, Tanguá, Magé). Claro em em devidas proporções,mas a cidade vem evoluindo nós últimos anos, e quem sabe, venha evoluir cada vez mais.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Fotos sensacionais!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Abu.EdL said:


> O trabalho do Rafael Correa é uma preciosidade para a cidade! Excelente ideia a de trazer o trabalho dele para cá, Pedro! Senti apenas falta da foto dele que ficou mais famosa: a do calçadão de Alcântara à semelhança das cidades orientais.
> 
> Gosto muito de ver que as fotos são de diferentes bairros e da cidade, não havendo uma concentração absoluta em um ou outro bairro mais desenvolvido.
> 
> São Gonçalo merece recuperar boa parte da sua tranquilidade, qualidade de vida, qualidade ambeintal e de sua economia que foram perdidos ao longo das últimas décadas.


Oi Edu.

Eu vou trazer mais imagens nas próximas páginas. Aliás, pretendo trazer não somente dele, mas de outros fotógrafos também. 

Sobre SG, concordo em tudo A cidade está se recuperando em vista do que se perdeu ao longo das décadas, dos esvaziamento econômico, Mas estamos nos desenvolvendo. Aos poucos, mas estamos.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*3° Parte:*

*Em uma das vias mais icônicas do Bairro de Colubandê, na José Mendonça de Campos.










Desgastado,mas ainda sim é um dos maiores complexos residenciais da cidade +10 torres de 18 Pav. Eis o Cond. Zodíaco visto da RJ 104










Rua Feliciano Sodré, depois de um dia bem movimentado no Centro










O Curioso Cãozinho em sua varanda no Badi Gabriel na Região Central









Um dos Points noturnos da cidade. Aliás, SG vem se consolidando como um dos principais atrativos noturnos do Grande Rio.









Sim! ainda é possível se banhar no Litoral de SG!










Um dos reflexos do edifícios do Parque das Águas após um dia chuvoso. 










se tem um cãozinho, pq não um gatinho te vigiando em Alcântara? Hahahaha









Sabe-se que pico é esse? É o Pico da Tijuca na cidade do Rio com + 1000m. Se de SG dá para ver o Corcovado, pq não o Pico da Tijuca?









Uma das Partes Bomba da cidade. O Polo Gastronômico da Salvatori.









Capela Nossa Senhora de Montserrat no Colubandê, uma das mais antigas da cidade com mais de 400 anos! 










Baía de Guanabara serena, no Bairro de Boa Vista.

















Campus da UERJ no Patronato. Um Clássico Modernista.










Prédio Sede da Universo na Trindade










Rua Alfredo Backer, uma das vias Arteriais da cidade, que forma o Hipercentro (Centro - Alcântara)










Bairro do Gradim em SG e ao Fundo o CBD do Rio de Janeiro.










Eis as diferentes vistas do Campus UERJ em SG










Fazenda Colubandê. A Única fazenda Colonial em território 100% urbano no País.










Igreja singela de Santa Catarina, no mesmo bairro.







*​


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

*4° Parte e a última dessa Página

O Tradicional Bairro de Covanca através da Rua Floriano Peixoto com a Baia de Guanabara ao fundo










Um dos Inúmeros edifícios da cidade. Esse fica na Famosa Rua da Feira em Alcântara










Sim, é Alcântara. Um dos Maiores Polos comerciais do RJ.










Praça Chico Mendes que sobrevive em meio aos mandatos políticos










Colônia de Pescadores da Praia da Esso entre Porto Velho, Gradim e Neves.










Uma das Ruas Aleatórias entre os 2 troncos viários do Centro









A Famosa igreja Nossa s
Senhora das Gracas. Um Neogótico digamos. 










Um dos Cruzamentos mais Famosos da cidade, no Posto Harley. Avenida Jornalista Roberto Marinho ( Vulgo Av. Maricá) com a Avenida José Mendonça de Campos.










Pensa numa paz que essas garças estão. Baía de Guanabara e ao Fundo a Ilha de Regaseificação da Petrobrás.









Pracinha da Covanca visto de um dos Maiores Residenciais da Cidade 










Pedrinha's Beach no Fim de Tarde 










O Cristo visto de SG 










Uma das Principais Avenidas que Rasgam a cidade. Presidente Kennedy com o Parte e ao Fundo o Icon Business Mall.










Parque das Águas Empresarial no Bairro Alcântara e um cidadão ali, parado.










Detalhes do Parque das Águas Empresarial.










Sim, em SG o trabalho não para nem de Noite ( Bairro de Parada 40).









A Lua esplendorosa surgindo na Selva Urbana Gonçalenses.










Chuvoso. Mesmo com Chuva, Alcântara não Para!










Sunrise a partir do São Gonçalo Shopping










Detalhes do Business Center (um edifício Comercial com 20 Pav na cidade)










A mesma vista de 2 fotos atrás no São Gonçalo Shopping










Estrada dos Menezes, uma das vias mais arborizadas da cidade ( Eu acho).
A mesma via durante a Noite.



















Eixo da Rua Dr Pio Borges, no Bairro Pita. ( um dos principais troços rodoviários da cidade)










Justo Café em SG, ou menor, no Bairro de Alcântara










e Daqui chega a força que vem na Cidade. Antenas no Bairro de Sete Pontes










Sim! SG é uma cidade bem antenada.










E uma cidade que Luta digamos pelo o que quer. Apesar de andar para trás em alguns momentos.










E uma cidade que viveu seus tempos e busca de recuperar. E aos poucos consegue.( Bairro de Jardim Fluminense)










Apesar de Algumas tempestades, a cidade se levanta e segue.( Alcântara)










E o Misto de pessoas de diversas origens formam a cidade. Chineses, Portugueses, Libaneses, Espanhóis, Italianos.... Além de diversas pessoas que se originaram da Região Norte, Nordeste, Sudeste...formando assim a Massa de 1 Milhão de pessoas que habitam essa cidade 










Todos os créditos são do Rafael Correa*​


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Fotos lindíssimas! SG é incrível, a RM do RJ tem um potencial gigantesco. A L3 + BRT e reurbinização das favelas da BR mudariam a cidade num nível... Parabéns pelo trabalho


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Pedro,

A correria me fez só ver o seu novo thread hoje! As fotos ficaram incríveis! Gostei dos ângulos e da forma como o fotógrafo mostrou! Ficou muito show a nossa querida SG! :applause:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Uau, Pedrinho!!!
Quanta foto linda!! Bela coletânea e parabéns ao fotógrafo! 
Adoro ver fotos antigas das cidades...
Vai ter mais??
As minhas preferidas são a do cachorrinho e a do gato, óbvio...🤣
Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

fersant said:


> Fotos lindíssimas! SG é incrível, a RM do RJ tem um potencial gigantesco. A L3 + BRT e reurbinização das favelas da BR mudariam a cidade num nível... Parabéns pelo trabalho


 Olha, falta Vontade, Pois se tudo isso se fato tivesse sido concluído SG seria uma das melhores cidades metropolitanas do Brasil.

Obrigado pela Visita!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Pedro,
> 
> A correria me fez só ver o seu novo thread hoje! As fotos ficaram incríveis! Gostei dos ângulos e da forma como o fotógrafo mostrou! Ficou muito show a nossa querida SG! :applause:


Tranquilo Manu.A correria não nos deixa descansar.rsrs Fico feliz por ter curtido o thread. Vamos ver o desenrolar, pois quem sabe nas próximas paginas, trago mais imagens.


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Déa_ said:


> Uau, Pedrinho!!!
> Quanta foto linda!! Bela coletânea e parabéns ao fotógrafo!
> Adoro ver fotos antigas das cidades...
> Vai ter mais??
> ...


 Oi Querida!

Vamos tentar trazer novas Imagens sim. Quem sabe chegando nas próximas paginas ( se chegar). 

E vai ter mais fotos de cachorrinhos sim! 

Obrigado pela Visita viu!! 😘😘


----------

